# First visit to Siteone



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Im sure most of you are familiar with this store but the closest one to me is about 100 miles away in Memphis. So anyway, i couldnt find any 46-0-0 around my neck of the woods anywhere so I made the trek south today. Man what an awesome place lol. Its like a lawn nut paradise. Shelves of chemicals, pallets of fert, expensive spray/spreader rigs out front. Decided to get 2 50lb bags since it was only $17 a bag and I wanted to make sure I had plenty for a while. Guy tells me he will grab it from the warehouse and meet out front. He comes out with 3 bags on the cart, "he man I didnt know if you would want an extra bag but this one has a small hole in it, its your if you want it." Well heck yeah Mr. Siteone counter guy I would love an extra bag.! So 150 lbs of fert for $40. Not a bad trip
I could spend a fortune in that place.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$17 a bag is pretty good. You don't have any farm and feed type stores near you? I'd ask a few farmers where they get their stuff from. That's how I found a place that was only 7 or 8 miles away that I never knew was there.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Actually called around to all the local co-ops and no one carried it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kstall said:


> Actually called around to all the local co-ops and no one carried it.


That's crazy!


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

indeed it is. But hey at least I found a place


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Good score... Site One folks are usually awesome...


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Which one did you go to? The one in the city or in the country?


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

City one


----------

